# January events @ The Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 13, 2012)

OOOoopss I'm a bit late with this...

The weekly events:
*Every Monday:*






Starts around 9pm




*Every Tuesday:* Quiz 8:30 until a teams win
£1 per person entry, teams of 4 maximum, winning team gets the pot, plus spot prize individual question
Questions start at 9pm.

*Friday 13th: Club Integral* *presents "Friggatriskaidekaphobia"*
Starts: 20:30
Door:
With:

The Astronauts
Barrel
The Windsors
The C Siders.
*Saturday 14th: Armagidion Time*
Starts: 8pm
Door: Cheap/Donations
With:

Inner Terrestrials
Firepit Collective
Nutty Blazer
Maybe one more band if they turn up.
*Thursday 19th: Sleeveless Music Presents*
Starts: 19:30
Door: £6
With:

Necroriser
Foetal Juice
Cavity Search
Desolator
*Saturday 21st:** Big Stuff Promotions presents*

Start:
Door: Free Entry
with:

Housefires
more tba
*Sunday 22nd: HxC gig*
Details tba

*Thursday 26th: Free gig*
Start:
Door: Free Entry
with:

Bad God
more tba
*Saturday 28th: Reknaw Presents*
Start:
Door: Free Entry
with:

Coitus
Dread Messiah
Short Bus Window Lickers
Mush
1 more tba
I'l reply with updates, sorry about the fuckwitting on this...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 19, 2012)

***UPDATE*** line up Changes and extra details

*Saturday 21st:** Big Stuff Promotions presents*

Start:
Door: *Free Entry*
with:

The Novatones
Stormchild
Lenny Verralis






*Sunday 22nd:* HxC - Hardcore Gig
Start: 1st band 5pm! doors @ 4:30
Door: £6
with:

YCIF
Legions
Fatal Move
A long Time Dead
Dead Weight
Cry Wolf
+ more






*Thursday 26th: FREE GIG 
starts around 8:30pm
with:

The Reactors
Bad God
1 more tba
*


----------



## Onket (Jan 19, 2012)

Do Reknaw do 'parties' anymore?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> Do Reknaw do 'parties' anymore?


yep
they've done the band room at the ones in peckham and their P.A. usually resides in another squatt in Southwark where there are gigs, parties and "noise" events, they were also doing the ratstar sound for their big gigs, and they've done some free weekend dos in the woods over the last couple of summers in a charming little spot about an hour away from London.
Plus they're always up and ready for a good party, whoever organises just needs to get in touch with them.


----------



## Onket (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm well out of touch these days. Cheers for the link, I'd not seen that thread before.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 28, 2012)

last minute update:
2 sick monkeys are not playing tonight, I'm not sure who is replacing them.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2012)

Short Bus Window Lickers sound, err, unique!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Short Bus Window Lickers sound, err, unique!


good band as it goes. Not that I can remember much of last night.


----------

